# Common Comedogenic Ingredients



## Leony (Aug 15, 2005)

I hope this list will help those who are not aware of cosmetic ingredients that are comedogenic.

*Source: Skin Care Beyond the Basics - Mark Lees*

*Highly Comedogenic (4-5-5 or 5/3) :*

Linseed Oil

Olive Oil

Cocoa Butter

Oleic Acid

Coal Tar

Isopropyl Isostearate

Squalene

Isopropyl Myristate

Myristyl Myristate

Acetylated Lanolin

Oleyl Alcohol

Octyl Palmitate

Isostearic Acid

Myreth 3 Myristate

Butyl Stearate

Lanolic Acid

*Moderately Comedogenic (3-4/5 or 2/3) :*

Decyl Oleate

Sorbitan Oleate

Myristyl Lactate

Coconut Oil

Grape Seed Oil

Sesame Oil

Hexylene Glycol

Tocopherol

Isostearyl Neopentanoate

Most D &amp; C Red Pigments

Octyldodecanol

Peanut Oil

Lauric Acid

Mink Oil

*Mildy Comedogenic (2-3/5 or 1/3):*

Corn Oil

Safflower Oil

Laury Alcohol

Lanolin Alcohol

Glyceryl Stearate

Lanolin

Sunflower Oil

Avocado Oil

Mineral Oil

*Noted: Mildly comedogenic ingredients are generally not a problem when used in diluted concentrations.Check to see their ranking of concentration on the ingredient label.*

*Non Comedogenic :*

Glycerin

Squalane

Sorbitol

Sodium PCA

Zinc Stearate

Octyldodecyl Stearate

SD Alcohol

Propylene Glycol

Allantoin

Panthenol

Water

Iron Oxides

Dimethicone

Cyclomethicone

Polysorbates

Cetyl Palmitate

Propylene Glycol Dicaprate/Dicaprylate

Jojoba Oil

Isopropyl Alcohol

Sodium Hyaluronate

Octylmethoxycinnimate

Oxybenzone

Petrolatum

Butylene Glycol

Tridecyl Stearate

Tridecyl Trimellitate

Octyldodecyl Stearoyl Stearate

Phenyl Trimethicone


----------



## Leony (Aug 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* Interesting ..wonder where he gets his info ...I'd definitely use Olive Oil before I put Mineral Oil on my face. Olive oil will at least let your skin breath whereas MO will not! It's like putting plastic wrap on your skin ..preventing anything from getting in or out! And then Lanolin ..mildy? WOW ..of course depending on how it's processed ..it's the oils from Sheep...hmmm! Now ..Grapeseed oil has some anti-oxidant properties to it! And Petroleum ..NON-Comedegenic ..WOW ..I don't think that's right at all ..but that's just MHO! Hmm, you were right Kim.I just check my Milady's Ingredients Dictionary.

Petrolatum/petroleum, it does has the potential for clogging pores and causing comedogenicity.


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 15, 2005)

Why is squalene on both the highly comedogenic and non-comedogenic list??? Squalene is a botanical anti-bacterial??? Not sure if the source is reputable???


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* And Petroleum ..NON-Comedegenic ..WOW ..I don't think that's right at all ..but that's just MHO! i was gonna say the same thing!!


----------



## Leony (Aug 16, 2005)

Maybe I should delete this thread, since the source isn't reliable.

The source was from the Skin Care Beyond the Basics - by Mark Lees. If any of you have the book check on the page 204.

I guess I should check the source first if it's reputable or not, sorry.


----------



## jennyb (Aug 16, 2005)

Don't even be sorry, you were just trying to help out, which is so nice of you! Plus, I feel like every other second I'm freakin out about what people say about skin care. It's very easy to believe people. If you look up gullible, there is a picture of me in the dictionary


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* Maybe I should delete this thread, since the source isn't reliable.The source was from the Skin Care Beyond the Basics - by Mark Lees. If any of you have the book check on the page 204.

I guess I should check the source first if it's reputable or not, sorry.





don't be sorry! thanks for showing us!
i was gonna purchase that book, too, but instead got dermadoctor instead. i recommend that


----------



## MARIAN (Sep 12, 2005)

LANOLIN

MINERAL OIL

ARTIFICIAL COLOURS OR FRAGRANCES

S.D. ALCOHOL

FORMALDEHYDE

Isopropyl Myristate

THE MAIN ONES WE LEARNED IN SCHOOL TO LOOK OUT FOR.

Originally Posted by *Leony* I hope this list will help those who are not aware of cosmetic ingredients that are comedogenic.
*Source: Skin Care Beyond the Basics - Mark Lees*

*Highly Comedogenic (4-5-5 or 5/3) :*

Linseed Oil
Olive Oil
Cocoa Butter
Oleic Acid
Coal Tar
Isopropyl Isostearate
Squalene
Isopropyl Myristate
Myristyl Myristate
Acetylated Lanolin
Oleyl Alcohol
Octyl Palmitate
Isostearic Acid
Myreth 3 Myristate
Butyl Stearate
Lanolic Acid

*Moderately Comedogenic (3-4/5 or 2/3) :*

Decyl Oleate
Sorbitan Oleate
Myristyl Lactate
Coconut Oil
Grape Seed Oil
Sesame Oil
Hexylene Glycol
Tocopherol
Isostearyl Neopentanoate
Most D &amp; C Red Pigments
Octyldodecanol
Peanut Oil
Lauric Acid
Mink Oil

*Mildy Comedogenic (2-3/5 or 1/3):*

Corn Oil
Safflower Oil
Laury Alcohol
Lanolin Alcohol
Glyceryl Stearate
Lanolin
Sunflower Oil
Avocado Oil
Mineral Oil

*Noted: Mildly comedogenic ingredients are generally not a problem when used in diluted concentrations.Check to see their ranking of concentration on the ingredient label.*

*Non Comedogenic :*

Glycerin
Squalane
Sorbitol
Sodium PCA
Zinc Stearate
Octyldodecyl Stearate
SD Alcohol
Propylene Glycol
Allantoin
Panthenol
Water
Iron Oxides
Dimethicone
Cyclomethicone
Polysorbates
Cetyl Palmitate
Propylene Glycol Dicaprate/Dicaprylate
Jojoba Oil
Isopropyl Alcohol
Sodium Hyaluronate
Octylmethoxycinnimate
Oxybenzone
Petrolatum
Butylene Glycol
Tridecyl Stearate
Tridecyl Trimellitate
Octyldodecyl Stearoyl Stearate
Phenyl Trimethicone


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 13, 2005)

This is a good post! Thanks! No worries that the source might not be that reliable at least we can talk about these and see what we all have learned and know. It's good to aware of the bad ingredients and what to look for.


----------



## aliciaesthetics (Mar 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why is squalene on both the highly comedogenic and non-comedogenic list??? Squalene is a botanical anti-bacterial??? Not sure if the source is reputable??? Ha, found this is old post, but I remember reading that squalene and squalane are two different things, and that squalene is comedogenic. I don't remember why though

got it:

*Q.* _What’s the difference between squalene and squalane?_

*A.* Squalene and squalane sound like two sides of the same coin, and, in a way, they are. First discovered in human sebum during the early part of the past century, squalene comprises approximately 12% of sebaceous secretions. Because of this, squalene was considered valuable in skin care but, due to its unsaturated state, was found to be highly unstable when in the presence of oxygen.

Several decades later, squalene from shark liver oil was hydrogenated to form oxygen-stable squalane. Today, squalene and its hydrogenated counterpart, squalane, are obtained largely from olive and other natural oils. Both are excellent lubricants and moisturizers, and are highly compatible with the skin. However, of the two, squalene is highly comedogenic and, therefore, is not recommended for oily or acneic skin.


----------



## julie6928569 (Mar 5, 2009)

Interesting, thanks!


----------



## marilynnsyrett (Mar 5, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if Sodium Laureth Sulphate is comedogenic or not? I have noted this ingredient in many soaps and face washes.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome to mut !!

It is not. However, it can be irritating as well as drying. It cleanses, foams, and is cheap to produce that's why you find it in many products. If you want to avoid it, go for "homemade" soaps, check the organic stuff and read the labels !


----------



## marilynnsyrett (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Magosienne!

But even with natural and organic skin care products, you never know what will suit you and what won't



I guess it is very important to have good knowledge about skin care ingredients for u to make a wise choice about skin care products!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 6, 2009)

That's true, unfortunately sometimes you have to try the products in order to know if they're good for you or not.

At home we swear by Marseille soap (72% olive oil, the rest is soda), and i wash my face with Aleppo soap (olive oil, laurel oil and soda). Both are great. For my body i prefer shower gels, but i haven't found one that makes me really happy.


----------



## marilynnsyrett (Mar 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's true, unfortunately sometimes you have to try the products in order to know if they're good for you or not.
At home we swear by Marseille soap (72% olive oil, the rest is soda), and i wash my face with Aleppo soap (olive oil, laurel oil and soda). Both are great. For my body i prefer shower gels, but i haven't found one that makes me really happy.

I have tried Lux shower gels. They were pretty ok but I am searching for something that really really moisturizes my skin. 
I tried using red sandal soap on my face as a cure for acne and acne marks but that leaves the skin excessively dry


----------



## magosienne (Mar 7, 2009)

I have tried an ayurvedic soap with like 12 or 15 herbs and spices in it, it was supposed to fight acne and oily skin, but it left mine dry as a desert



I've found the best thing in winter is to use a cleansing milk, and wipe it off with cotton. I really like Skinfood's cleanser/makeup remover. For my body i spend my time applying oils and creams, i can't wait for spring to come !


----------



## jianmeie (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks to Leony and aliciaesthetics,i learn more about the squalane and squalene ! some skin care productions may cantian squanlne in theri label,but many of them are not from olive and other natural oils.they are synthetical,beacause it is cheap!so if you see this ingredient in label you'd better have a test before you use them.


----------

